# I don't know but...



## hannah16 (Mar 3, 2011)

Thoughts? First time making a betta on paint


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

its good, ^_^ but you forgot his anal fin. ;-)


----------



## hannah16 (Mar 3, 2011)

madmonahan said:


> its good, ^_^ but you forgot his anal fin. ;-)


HA! I did. I didn't even notice. Thanks though


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

Yep! Otherwise it's really good!


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

he's still cute though! ^_^


----------



## tilli94 (Nov 30, 2012)

Lol he's cute. I love the color of his eyes


----------



## hannah16 (Mar 3, 2011)

tilli94 said:


> Lol he's cute. I love the color of his eyes


Thanks. They're meant to look like werewolf eyes from Underworld!


----------



## hannah16 (Mar 3, 2011)

Here is the same betta as above with his anal fin. 










Next attempt will be a different tail type.


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

<3 I love it! how about the gills and the pectoral fin?


----------



## hannah16 (Mar 3, 2011)

Perry the platypus said:


> <3 I love it! how about the gills and the pectoral fin?


Too much detail for my first ones! Lol, I'll work it out on my next one. Thanks PTP.


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

That looks awesome!! Great job on him!!


----------



## hannah16 (Mar 3, 2011)

Well, here is my attempt at a HM and no, no gills this time around. Still playing with it a little.


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

That is so adorable! XD


----------



## hannah16 (Mar 3, 2011)

madmonahan said:


> That is so adorable! XD


Lol I'm glad you think so xD


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

You should start doing these for people! (Once you practice with different tail types)


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

*frown turns into a smile* ^_^ Even better!


----------



## hannah16 (Mar 3, 2011)

madmonahan said:


> You should start doing these for people! (Once you practice with different tail types)


I think I will. My next attempt will hopefully have the gills. Tehe, gonna try to actually make one of my bettas this time though. So far it's just been picking colors I like.


----------



## hannah16 (Mar 3, 2011)

Perry the platypus said:


> *frown turns into a smile* ^_^ Even better!


Thank you. I really enjoy making them.


----------



## hannah16 (Mar 3, 2011)

These are two pictures I've made on paint of the same fish I have.. I didn't like the first too much so I made a second. Let me know what you think.


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

These just keep getting cuter and cuter!! XD


----------



## hannah16 (Mar 3, 2011)

madmonahan said:


> These just keep getting cuter and cuter!! XD


Lol thanks xDD!!


----------



## hannah16 (Mar 3, 2011)

New:


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

aaawww!  my favorite so far.


----------



## RandomCookie (Dec 18, 2012)

Wow! These are so cute! :-D


----------



## hannah16 (Mar 3, 2011)

madmonahan said:


> aaawww!  my favorite so far.


Thank you. Would you like me to make one for you?


----------



## hannah16 (Mar 3, 2011)

RandomCookie said:


> Wow! These are so cute! :-D


Thanks! I think I'll try taking on commissions now. PLEASE DO NOT BE UPSET IF THE CT's DON'T COME OUT LOOKING... OKAY ISH.


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

hannah16 said:


> Thank you. Would you like me to make one for you?


Sure! You can pick someone from my albums.


----------



## hannah16 (Mar 3, 2011)

madmonahan said:


> Sure! You can pick someone from my albums.


This is Romeo. I hope you like him, I was tempted to make your CT but I'm unsure of them right now so I'll practice and we'll see


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

Thank you!! I love it!!!!


----------



## hannah16 (Mar 3, 2011)

madmonahan said:


> Thank you!! I love it!!!!


You're welcome~ Can't wait until people start requesting them. Hopefully tonight I can practice at CT's.


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

are you taking requests now, if you are can you please do my VT Indigo .


----------



## hannah16 (Mar 3, 2011)

This is my boy, Frost


----------



## hannah16 (Mar 3, 2011)

Indigo Betta said:


> are you taking requests now, if you are can you please do my VT Indigo .


I am! It should be done in about 15 minutes.


----------



## hannah16 (Mar 3, 2011)

Longer than I thought it would take me but I wanted it to look nicer than just the solid colors so I took the time to color it in. Hope you like it.


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

hannah16 said:


> Longer than I thought it would take me but I wanted it to look nicer than just the solid colors so I took the time to color it in. Hope you like it.


 I love it you've done his colors very well :thumbsup: THANK YOU!!!!!


----------



## hannah16 (Mar 3, 2011)

Indigo Betta said:


> I love it you've done his colors very well :thumbsup: THANK YOU!!!!!


I'm glad! Thank you for making a request. Anymore requests are welcome!


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

Oohhh frost is pretty!

I love everyone's art!! >.< could you do another for me? :-D


----------



## hannah16 (Mar 3, 2011)

madmonahan said:


> Oohhh frost is pretty!
> 
> I love everyone's art!! >.< could you do another for me? :-D


Sure!! I'll try to have it up before the end of the night or in the morning.


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

Okay, I can't wait to see it!!


----------



## hannah16 (Mar 3, 2011)

madmonahan said:


> Oohhh frost is pretty!
> 
> I love everyone's art!! >.< could you do another for me? :-D


I know Patriot is no longer with you so I hope this picture brings some kind of comfort to you. I enjoyed making it!


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

Thank you.  I love it!  thank you so much!


----------



## hannah16 (Mar 3, 2011)

madmonahan said:


> Thank you.  I love it!  thank you so much!


You're more than welcome!! I'm glad to have made it.


----------



## hannah16 (Mar 3, 2011)

Anyone else want one?


----------



## hannah16 (Mar 3, 2011)

First attempt at a CT. I don't feel confident about it ;~; also this is Stardust, My CT boy from Walmart


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

That's so adorable! Love the coloring! I just got a new boy but don't have pictures yet. When I get some photos, I would love for you to do him!!! :-D


----------



## hannah16 (Mar 3, 2011)

madmonahan said:


> That's so adorable! Love the coloring! I just got a new boy but don't have pictures yet. When I get some photos, I would love for you to do him!!! :-D


I'd love to ! So far you and one other person are the only ones requesting a "painting" of your betta. If you don't mind, I'd like to try my hand at your CT in your albums?


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

Sure, go ahead!


----------



## hannah16 (Mar 3, 2011)

madmonahan said:


> Sure, go ahead!


Here is Mr Grumpy ~ He's so cute. Took a while to get his colors, hope they do him justice.


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

I  it! Thanks, his colors are great!:-D


----------



## hannah16 (Mar 3, 2011)

I'm really glad. I took a lot of time to make that guy


----------



## hannah16 (Mar 3, 2011)

madmonahan said:


> I  it! Thanks, his colors are great!:-D


Did you get a picture of your new betta yet


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

yes! there is a thread on him! here is the link.

http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=126649


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

Can I have one? You can chose from my albums.


----------



## hannah16 (Mar 3, 2011)

madmonahan said:


> yes! there is a thread on him! here is the link.
> 
> http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=126649


Wasn't sure about his name but here he is!


----------



## hannah16 (Mar 3, 2011)

rubinthebetta said:


> Can I have one? You can chose from my albums.


Of course! I'll make yours tomorrow


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

This one is my favorite!! Thank you so much for all of these!! ^_^


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

hannah16 said:


> Of course! I'll make yours tomorrow


Yay!


----------



## hannah16 (Mar 3, 2011)

rubinthebetta said:


> Yay!


Sorry it's SO late. But here is Rubin


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

are you still doing these?


----------



## hannah16 (Mar 3, 2011)

yea


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

how good are you at goldfish?


----------

